# Feeling so sad :(



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,

I am sorry to post this here but I feel so alone today and embarrassed     

The day started off ok and then a girl who I work quite closely with pulled me to one side to tell me she is pregnant.  It was nice she did it that way as she knows what I have been through, but at the same time I was mortified as she was obviously feeling worried about telling me.  Then my friend (who works in the same office as this girl) emailed me to see if I was ok - so I felt like they had all been speaking about how to tell me.  Don't get me wrong - I am happy for this girl I really am, but her happiness has created so much pain for me and I have been in tears ever since she left.  I just feel so sad that I am never going to have a bump or see my own child and the hardest thing of all is that her due date is a few days different to mine - so when she told me about her scan I felt sick thinking how I never made it to mine (again!!!!).  Sorry to sound so pitiful but I just wonder if I will ever get over this and feel happy again.  I can't bear the fact that things like this bring on so many tears and heartache and remind of all the things I won't have  

Sorry for the me me me post but I just feel so lonely


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there

It's so hard for people to do the right thing it really is.  DOnt worry about them trying to be sensitive towards you, I am sure it did not take away the enjoyment she felt when she told people she was pregnant.  

I am in a bit of an odd situation myself. As I have just found out i am pregnant after a round of ivf pgd, all my work knows I have had time off for treatment 6 weeks off in total. So on my return I decided to be honest, of course everyone congratulated me.  But I am so aware that there is a guy that I work with that couldnt have a child with his wife. It was so hard to know what to do! Do I tell him by himself or treat him the same as everyone else? In the end he walked in when others were congratulating me, but when we were by ourselves I apologised if my news upset him. I could see the aim in his eyes  . 

It's always going to be a hard situation to get through, but your colleagues sound as I'd they generally care for you.  I remember my boss calling me on my day off to discreetly tell me my x work colleague was pregnant, I had the same feelings. Its very very hard. Please take care of yourself and remember your only human


----------

